# Jack Russell Vs Patterdale



## Donna88 (Nov 4, 2013)

Some of you might remember me saying we were getting a patterdale pup. We found out the pups were born over halloween week so were going to be collecting him the week of Christmas. 

We're not completely ruling out this littler, but this week we haven't been able to contact the owners at all, which is making us a bit uneasy :/ 

We definatley want to get a dog, we're looking into other options as well just in case they let us down. One of the other options we've been considering is a Jack Russell.

From online research the two breeds seem to have similar traits (makes sense they're both terriers) I just wondered what your opinions and experiences with the two breeds were?

We are a young family (well I like to think of us as young  25 and 27) with a 5 year old boy.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Patterdales, but Jack Russels are a handful to say the least. High intelligence and high energy, you need to keep them occupied or they will find methods of amusement you may not approve of. 

That said, if you DO have the time and energy to meet their needs, they can be really great little dogs and learn SO many things (both tricks and useful behaviours). I would just advise to make sure to do your research and know what you're getting into before you commit, especially with your little boy. It wouldn't be fair to him to get attached to a dog you eventually had to give up because it was too much for you. Not saying that necessarily will be the case, just go into looking with realistic expectations of what you can and can't handle.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have experience with Patterdales, but I do have some JRT experience and they can be a handful, but they can also be sweet and spunky pets. From my limited knowledge of patterdales, they sound very similar. If you have done the research and met some patterdales and are sure you can handle one, I think a JRT would also be a nice fit for you.


----------



## Donna88 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you, 

We're very prepared.... or at least as prepared as we can be, I expect a few surprises but I'm sure we'll learn along with our little addition. 

I have no intentions what so ever of getting rid of our dog no matter what problems we incur, it really annoys me when people get pups or dogs then pass them on a little down the line, or when I hear people moan about their dogs behaviour but take no responsibility for it themselves either. (I know someone with a lab who gets on brilliant with him in Summer but all of a sudden in winter he's naughty and ''spiteful'' yeah they actually said that...... obviously that's nothing to do with the fact that in summer he's played with more and taken on lots of lovely walks... whereas in winter they don't want to go out as much so he just gets two short walks a day :doh 


Anyway went a little off there, but my point is I am very prepared for a little bundle of energy, I understand we'll be getting a big dog in a little dogs body. 

What do you think about the owners of the original litter? We think they may be moving either this week or next, which might explain why we haven't been able to contact them.... but personally I don't think a text just to explain that would have been too hard and also is it really the right time to move house with 4 week old puppies? :/ 

Also we were planning on getting a pup just before Christmas as we'd both have two weeks off work then, which would be perfect.... would it be irresponsible to get a pup with just the weekend off work? We both work in schools, me locally so its not the longest work day... but still :/


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

From the previous posts you've made, the original breeders don't sound particularly responsible or knowledgeable. Personally, I would look for a new breeder, of either breed, with dogs who are health tested and hopefully proven in the show ring or in sports. The breeder should also focus on temperament, as terriers can be on the sharp side and with a small child you want a dog who is going to be as tolerant and bomb proof as possible.

We brought our pup home and only took one or two days off of work. For a while after he was home (maybe 1 month) we worked from home a little bit and came home at lunch so he was only by himself for 3 hours. After a month we went back to our normal work schedule, though someone still came home for lunch, which left him alone for 4 hours at a time. Even if you had two weeks off, he wouldn't be potty trained or able to be left alone after that short of a time. The biggest thing is to make sure you socialize him well (which is easier to do if you're home all day) but if you put in some extra effort after work and on weekends, you should be fine.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a jack Russell and have been involved with the breed in some way for almost 14 years. www.terrier.com is a good place to start if you want to know about them.

In short, IMO they are nothing alike. The JRT is very (or can be) hard core tough tenacious hunting dog more so IMO then any of the other terriers (with perhaps the exception of the AMstaff, the staffy, the pit bull, and the border terrier) have pretty much have had their hunting instincts bred out of them in favor of a more pleasing looking show dog.

The jack Russell is not this way, they still retain their hunting instincts to this day. My almost 14 year old dog will to this day dig up gophers, run down rabbits and fight ***** and possums. Which is something else to think about, if you don't like finding dead animals on your doorstep or in your yard then I wouldn't get a JRT .


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've always heard patterdales referred to as a small version of a game bred APBT. I've always thought of them being even more dog than a JRT.


----------



## Donna88 (Nov 4, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I've always heard patterdales referred to as a small version of a game bred APBT. I've always thought of them being even more dog than a JRT.


 I've heard this too, 


I think the dead animals thing would be an issue with both breeds. Although I wouldn't mind if it did happen, I can't imagine it would happen too much for us, as we don't tend to have animals come around our gardens, I don't actually know why, we're a short walk away from lots of lovely fields and woods where we could walk him or her.... the wildlife just seems to stick to those area's and not the gardens. 

We have no intention of getting any small animals ourselves either, never have done. I would have considered a rabbit if we weren't getting a dog, but my boyfriend isn't so keen and I'm not a fan of hamsters, gerbals or mice, wouldn't have minded rats (again only if we weren't getting a dog) but boyfriend again isn't keen (to be honest he doesn't see the point in pets other then dogs. He's allergic to cats and I actually have a bit of a phobia of them, so they're out of the question as well. Even if as little one grew up he wanted a smaller animal it would be a firm no anyway, having the dog would just be another reason not to get any.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have a jack Russell and have been involved with the breed in some way for almost 14 years. www.terrier.com is a good place to start if you want to know about them.
> 
> In short, IMO they are nothing alike. The JRT is very (or can be) hard core tough tenacious hunting dog more so IMO then any of the other terriers (with perhaps the exception of the AMstaff, the staffy, the pit bull, and the border terrier) have pretty much have had their hunting instincts bred out of them in favor of a more pleasing looking show dog.
> 
> The jack Russell is not this way, they still retain their hunting instincts to this day. My almost 14 year old dog will to this day dig up gophers, run down rabbits and fight ***** and possums. Which is something else to think about, if you don't like finding dead animals on your doorstep or in your yard then I wouldn't get a JRT .


I don't understand your post at all? Patterdales are certainly NOT all waterdowned show dogs if that's what you are implying but i am not sure cause your post is kind of hard for me to understand..

To the OP BOTH terriers have the potential to be high drive amazing hunting dogs, both dogs are extremely intelligent. I think you could be happy with both choices..

With the JRT, if you are looking for a dog with higher drive and energy more true to the JRTs original type, look for a breeder registered with the JRTCA and make sure the breeder hunts with their dogs. .. I hope to own both of these little dogs in my future but i am probably going to be getting a JRT first because that's what the other half wants

This site has a lot of great info on the true JRT http://www.therealjackrussell.com/jrtca/jrtca.php

If you're looking for a calmer dog who will still have energy, but most likely not as high crazy energy, i would suggest looking toward the AKC show route Parson Russell Terriers...

This is a really good read:http://www.therealjackrussell.com/jrtca/realjack.php


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I don't understand your post at all? Patterdales are certainly NOT all waterdowned show dogs if that's what you are implying but i am not sure cause your post is kind of hard for me to understand..
> 
> To the OP BOTH terriers have the potential to be high drive amazing hunting dogs, both dogs are extremely intelligent. I think you could be happy with both choices..
> 
> ...


What I meant by watered down is that many are only bred for success in the conformation ring and very few breeds are even used for their original form of function. (Of course those breeds whose history lies in fighting are exempt from this).

Please please don't get an AKC JRT, Those of us with the JRTCA fought the recognition of the JRT into the AKC for years (which is why it took so long) the AKC bred JRT is not the real jack Russell. 

If you want a more lId back less intense pup then find a good breeder and communicate with them what you want. Personally I have found the patterdales to be easier dogs then JRT's, though physically they are probably tougher.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys, pretty sure the OP is in the UK, so AKC anything isn't really any issue.


----------

